# Skye meets her little brother



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

One of my friends recently adopted a golden puppy and it turns out that his little guy has the same dad as Skye. This past weekend Skye finally had a chance to meet her little brother Tex who is 13 weeks old. They had a great time together and share some similar interests like eating sticks and grass and not coming when called.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

They are lovely together. Looks like they had a great time and I really like the 5th pic.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

What a pair of handsome, fun doggies!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The little guy was holding his own with his big brother. They are so cute!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What great pics and puppers! I, too, just love #5 :smooch:


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

HOW PRECIOUS!! They are SO adorable together. You can really see the family resemblance! Especially in the 3rd & 5th pictures, in their eyes and their mouth shape. SO CUTE!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Those pictures are GREAT!!! I can really see the similarities between them! Hopefully Skye's little brother will be able to join us for future meet-ups!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh -- I love these pictures!! Looks like they had a great time together!!! Hopefully they can get together and play more often!


----------



## our_golden_lilly (Feb 16, 2010)

They look very cute together. That's great that they met and played.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What adorable pictures! You still have snow???


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

What darling guys, good pictures.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I LOVE, LOVE the pictures! They are so cute. I especially like #4 and in #5 you can certainly see the same genes are present in their looks. 

I'm glad that they had such a great time. Can't wait to see them both as they grow!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful shots of their playdate. I looks like they had a lots of fun and got along great.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I love #5. It's like they are saying - "you talking to us? we're not doing anything, really"


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

Awesome pictures... My Skye loves sticks also... When summer gets here 90% of her poo will be wood...LOL:wavey:


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh wow, the 5th pic is stunning!!! That should be on cards! What lovely pups, looks like they had fun!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What cute pictures!!! Skye has already grown since we last saw her just a few weeks ago! Both pups are simply adorable and you've done a great job of capturing some fantastic pictures of them! My favourites are #4 and #5 

Which breeder did you get Skye from?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

They are both gorgeous  And, my favorite is #5 too .. so cute


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG, the 5th pic is awesome! Looks like they had a great time!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Love the 5th pic!!!!
Beautiful pups


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of them both!:smooch: You can certainly see the same genes there with the Sire! I LOVE these pictures!


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh my goodness, looks like they're going to be best of friends.


----------



## Kwk (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I wish I could take credit for photo #5 but my wife took that one. Still new to the world of dslr cameras and this was our first time using a new lens that I picked up after the Ontario meetup.



esSJay said:


> Which breeder did you get Skye from?


Skye is from Storiline Kennels and Tex is from Animation Acres. I believe there is some sort of loose affiliation between the two as Storiline usually has their litters listed on the Animation website.



mm03gn said:


> Hopefully Skye's little brother will be able to join us for future meet-ups!


I am sure Tex would love to come to a meetup but he lives about three hours north of Toronto (see all the snow!). I am sure with a little convincing we can get him down for the weekend that there is a meetup though.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

#5 catalog shot! Stunning pair of dogs!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

These are soooo good. They look like a match to me. Love #5 and the tree picture is so cute.

Looks like Skye has a partner in crime. Love how you said they have things in common - like not coming whrn called.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

zephyr said:


> HOW PRECIOUS!! They are SO adorable together. You can really see the family resemblance! Especially in the 3rd & 5th pictures, in their eyes and their mouth shape. SO CUTE!


I agree... you can see it for sure. Both very cute dogs


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Fantastic photos of two darling dogs! Number 5 needs to be blown up and framed!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Those photos are splendid! I love the one of them sitting together. So sweet. Your common interests description made me laugh. Very cute!


----------



## Sneeks (Mar 8, 2010)

Amazing pictures. I sure do see resemblance as well.


----------



## Jason.Grosso (Mar 9, 2010)

LOL! Tex is a ballsy guy. Looks like he'll take on anything! LOL!


----------

